# Another trip to dealer



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Well the first thing to go was the gas release switch, completly broke off and had to open gas door by popping trunk. Warrenty covered problem. 2nd problem, when i make right turns, i hear a click or thump which seems to be comming from drivers side tire. 3rd problem, when i press and release clutch, it squeaks. Very annoying. 4th prob, my shift boot is starting to rip and get holes all around the edge of the plastic. 5th prob, windows fogging up on the inside, on real cold mornings, it FREEZES and last but not least...this fire recall will be my SECOND recall since Feb,02 when i bought this car. I have had this car for a little over a year and cant believe the problems associated with this car. $19,000 down the drain. Nissan should just retire the altima.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Sounds like maybe you should get rid of that car... not 19K down the drain... but you will take a significant loss.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Kinda sounds like little things to me. Maybe you have a troublesome car,but nothing big.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not blaming you by any means, but...here goes...

1. We all know that the quality of the plastic is not very good. You probably pulled the gas door release switch too hard. Again, I'm just saying, not blaming you.

2. I hear the same popping noise every so often. But I don't hear it all the time.

3. A little grease will fix your squeak.

4. Most 5 speeders have had this problem. Warranty covers it. Again, the interior quality isn't the best.

5. I think there may be a TSB for this, not really sure...but other Altima owners have complained about this in the past.

Last but not least, it sucks to have a brand new car with all those problems. Lucky for me I've had zero problems.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Did you buy your car new? or used.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

I bought the car brand new


----------



## sabst79 (Feb 18, 2004)

altima25s said:


> Well the first thing to go was the gas release switch, completly broke off and had to open gas door by popping trunk. Warrenty covered problem. 2nd problem, when i make right turns, i hear a click or thump which seems to be comming from drivers side tire. 3rd problem, when i press and release clutch, it squeaks. Very annoying. 4th prob, my shift boot is starting to rip and get holes all around the edge of the plastic. 5th prob, windows fogging up on the inside, on real cold mornings, it FREEZES and last but not least...this fire recall will be my SECOND recall since Feb,02 when i bought this car. I have had this car for a little over a year and cant believe the problems associated with this car. $19,000 down the drain. Nissan should just retire the altima.



Does the warranty really cover the 4th issue - shift boot starting to rip? im having the same problem with mine.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes it does. The first 36k miles are bumper to bumper, meaning everything...


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Yes it does. The first 36k miles are bumper to bumper, meaning everything...



YES like top post...it covers the shift boot...and my cup holder door came off too..the hinge broke and they replaced that too...HOWEVER MY WARRENTY IS OVER


----------



## boo15146 (Mar 24, 2004)

altima25s said:


> Well the first thing to go was the gas release switch, completly broke off and had to open gas door by popping trunk. Warrenty covered problem. 2nd problem, when i make right turns, i hear a click or thump which seems to be comming from drivers side tire. 3rd problem, when i press and release clutch, it squeaks. Very annoying. 4th prob, my shift boot is starting to rip and get holes all around the edge of the plastic. 5th prob, windows fogging up on the inside, on real cold mornings, it FREEZES and last but not least...this fire recall will be my SECOND recall since Feb,02 when i bought this car. I have had this car for a little over a year and cant believe the problems associated with this car. $19,000 down the drain. Nissan should just retire the altima.


I had all those problems too, but the thump makes me think I am going crazy. I hate this car. Any rattling sounds in the trunk or back area?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

boo15146 said:


> I had all those problems too, but the thump makes me think I am going crazy. I hate this car. Any rattling sounds in the trunk or back area?


nah..no rattling sounds in the back of the car but im sure thats next...


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Yes it does. The first 36k miles are bumper to bumper, meaning everything...



u say that like there is still a warrenty after u hit 36k...is there???
cuz shiiiit i got 38,000 and was under impression the warrenty was up..


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

altima25s said:


> u say that like there is still a warrenty after u hit 36k...is there???
> cuz shiiiit i got 38,000 and was under impression the warrenty was up..


Yes, 5-year or 60,000 mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Yes, 5-year or 60,000 mile powertrain warranty.



yeah thats what i assumed. Brought it in today for the recall....also checking suspension on right side...always something with a damn nissan....ford is fix or repair daily...nissan is what....ford in japanese????


----------

